# Sleepy Hollow Dessert Names Help!



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

It's not much, but it is all I could think of:

Katrina’s caramel corn
Van Tassel Harvest balls
Peter Van Garrett Peanut butter treats
Tree of the dead caramel apples


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you Thank you! I have got to pick an easier theme next year LOL


----------



## riahobiah (Aug 25, 2012)

Caramel Apples	- Carmel Heads or Horse Treats
Rice Krispy peanut butter balls	- Crispy Country Bumpkin Balls
^ this one is from the book... the town is full of "country bumpkins" in Irving's words... 
Chocolate cupcakes	- Creepy Cupcakes
Mini Cream Cheese Cupcakes	- Crane's Cream Cheese Cupcakes
Dale & Thomas Chocolate Peanut butter Popcorn	- Head-Popping Popcorn

Brownies? - Brom Bone Brownies


Cider Beer	- Sleepy Cider
Water - Wicked Water ?
hmm... does water really need a name?


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

OooOOOOooO I HEART that! Bumokins is soo soo cute *squeal* Thank you  
My sister came up with Scream Cheese cupcakes, what do you think?

I was on Martha's website Sunday, she has some cute Halloween treats - One Is called Sweet Bones.. Its Meringue and you can do it a day ahead See picture below... I can make them and call them Brom Bones! I like the Brownie idea too! 

Watch - by the time i get done with this display it will weigh 200 pounds, and have enough sugar to Keep everyone awake for 3 days... LOL


----------



## riahobiah (Aug 25, 2012)

I really like the Scream Cheese Cupcakes! 
And if you still wanted to keep the "Crane" you could slide it up to make Crane's Creepy (Chocolate) Cupcakes! 

The "bones" look pretty delicious... mmm. 
Don't worry - I'm making like 300 pounds of food!


----------

